# 360L Mixed African tank



## Major Coffee (May 30, 2008)

Hello all,
I'm new to this forum, but not to keeping fish. This tank has been up and running for about 9 months now and everything seems to be settling in well. I'm running 2 x Rena Xp3 external cannister filters, a Vecton v2 UV steriliser and an Elite 802 air pump. I've hidden the airline behind the background and drilled through the wall behind the tank to put the air pump in the garage to eliminate the noise. The substrate is Coral sand and the rocks are Ocean rocks, with a Juwel 3D background. There's about 25 mixed African cichlids that were all brought as young fish and all get on well, some are even breeding. I do a 25-30% water change each week and test the water each time prior to changing it.

Any comments or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.









[/img]
















[/img]







[/url]


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum Major Coffee. 

Nice set-up. Your fish look very healthy. :thumb:


----------



## ChrisG12887 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow! Very Nice!!


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Comments: Love the layout and the colors.

Question: Third picture, cream colored fish on the right near the top - what is it?


----------



## Major Coffee (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for your comments everyone

D-007 Re: Question: Third picture, cream colored fish on the right near the top - what is it?

Well I gave this little fella a home after a friend was changing his tanks around, and he seems to think that it's a Tangerine cichlid or Pseudotropheus zebra, but I'm not sure he's right :? . He seems happy anyway and has been here for about 8 weeks now... If anyone can confirm what he or she is, I would be truly grateful. :thumb:


----------



## ChrisG12887 (Apr 18, 2008)

looks kinda like a tangerine cichlid to me who hasnt colored up yet.....


----------



## live2bet (May 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
btw, NICE setup!
What is your stocks?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

very nice setup! Nice Borleyi too.


----------

